# 

## wosk

Pozdrawiam Furmanowiczów i zaptuję:
Czym przykleić folię paroizolacyjną polietylenową do ścian murowanych?
Oczywiście chodzi o izolację poddasza użytkowego.
Na forum spotkałem się z radą,aby kleić na klej butylowy ,ale producent (soudal) nie zaleca tego kleju do folii PE.
Bardzo proszę o porade.

----------


## wosk

Czy nikt z Furmanowiczów nie mocuje na stałe folii na styku ścian             i sufitu poddasza użytkowego?

----------


## hydrogenium

Folię koniecznie przykleić tak, aby tworzyła jedną membranę dla wiatru, na  powierzchni całego dachu. W przeciwnym wypadku będzie Ci wiać  niemiłosiernie murłatami, na styku foli ze ściana. Styki foli również sklejać, aby nie wiało zakładami. Czym skleić- nie wiem, sam się chętnie dowiem.[/url]

----------


## wosk

Dzięki Hydrogenium za odzew.
Folie na zakładach mam klejoną taśmą jednostronną ,odporną na warunki zewnętrzne.
Może ktoś nam podpowie jak kleić dościany  :Confused:

----------


## Rezi

jak kleiłem spejcjalnym klejem soudal do klejenia paroizolacji ale już go nie robia ... nawet mi zabrakło 3 opakowania do skończenia.
zapytaj u ph regionalnego czym go zastąpić.

alternatywa moze być tasma bytylowa 15 mm wiem ze soudal i illbbruck ma to w ofercie - musisz sprawdzić opłacalnosc takiej technologii.

----------


## sewerynslowi

odświeżam temat - czym przymocowac do ściany paroizolację?

na ścianach mam tynk cementowo wapienny

----------


## BigPiotr

http://folnet.pl/towar/duotec-tasma-dwustronna
Lub identyczną z każdego innego sklepu

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a czy musisz kleić paroizolację do tynku? bo jesli chodzi o poddasze to nie trzeba - klei się coromixem do profila UD.
A jesli tak to klej butylowy z rolki lub z tuby lub coromix... ale w tym przypadku najlepiej dać listew dociskową.

----------


## sewerynslowi

Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc. W sumie robię się tak jak myślałem :smile:

----------


## danielw

Ja poleciałem akrylem z tuby soudala po narożniku UD- Sciana, bardzo szybko się to robi i  docisnąłem paroizolacje a na to płyta K-G.
Wiadomo że super mocno to sklejone nie jest ale moim zdaniem wystarczająco działa jak uszczelka.
Tuba za 6 zł wystarcza na całe większe pomieszczenie.

----------


## skrabi

podnoszę temat

1. czym najlepiej kleic?
2. Czy najpierw robimy ocieplenie poddasza, wywijamy folię na ścianę i tynkujemy czy inaczej?

----------


## dozrc

Najlepiej i wygodnie to tasma butylowa. Minus taki, że klejenia nie da się skorygować bo trzyma jak diabli.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> podnoszę temat
> 
> 1. czym najlepiej kleic?
> 2. Czy najpierw robimy ocieplenie poddasza, wywijamy folię na ścianę i tynkujemy czy inaczej?


Najpierw tynkujesz a póżniej zabudowa G-K. Folię kleimy do profila UD a nie do ściany. Profil możesz uszczelnić np. taśmą akustyczną.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Najlepiej i wygodnie to tasma butylowa. Minus taki, że klejenia nie da się skorygować bo trzyma jak diabli.


Butyl do folii PE ciężko się klei i dlatego potrzebne jest dodatkowe mocowanie mechaniczne w postaci listwy dociskowej. Coromix jest taśmą specjalistyczną do folii PE.

----------


## skrabi

> Najpierw tynkujesz a póżniej zabudowa G-K. Folię kleimy do profila UD a nie do ściany. Profil możesz uszczelnić np. taśmą akustyczną.


ale czy wtedy będzie szczelnie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ale czy wtedy będzie szczelnie?


na 100%

----------


## skrabi

> Najpierw tynkujesz a póżniej zabudowa G-K. Folię kleimy do profila UD a nie do ściany. Profil możesz uszczelnić np. taśmą akustyczną.


wydaje się to oczywiste, tylko po co w takim razie są te wszystkie wynalazki do wywijania folii na ścianę i przyklejania jej?

i jeszcze drugie pytanko, przy ściankach działowych wchodzących 5cm w ocieplenie puszczamy paroizolację nad ściankami czy przecinamy ją i przyklejamy do ścianek?

----------


## wbbmzg

apropo klejenia folii do ściany (już otynkowanej) to przetestowałem dwa materiały:
Illbruck OT300 chwalony w dzienniku domku nad Odrą. Kolor biały.
DenBraven MontageFix-F. Kolor zielony.

Ściany mam w dwóch materiałach:
Cementowo-wapienny Baumit MPI25


gipsowy Kreisel 651L


Test krótki, ale w miarę jednoznaczny. OT300 na tynku gipsowym wchodzi w jakąś reakcje. Rozmiękcza tynk i jest nieprzyczepny. Na cementowo wapiennym jest lepiej, ale przyczepność do folii pe i tak gorsza niż denbraven.
Test po 48h.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> apropo klejenia folii do ściany (już otynkowanej) to przetestowałem dwa materiały:
> Illbruck OT300 chwalony w dzienniku domku nad Odrą. Kolor biały. 
> 
> DenBraven MontageFix-F. Kolor zielony. 
> 
> Ściany mam w dwóch materiałach:
> Cementowo-wapienny Baumit MPI25
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Spoko. Tylko jedno pytanie. Po co kleić folię do otynkowanej ściany? Rozumiem przy słupach, rury itp. ale do ściany?

----------


## wbbmzg

Dla zachowania szczelności budynku kleje folie do ściany - co w tym dziwnego?
Klej idzie pod profil UD na ścianę i do tego przyklejana jest folia PE. Na to płyta GKB/GKBI.
Sufity poziome. Parterówka

----------


## Rom-Kon

I rozumiem że jeśli da się  pod profil ud taśmę akustyczną, butylową lub jakieś inne mazidło a folię przyklei do tego profila to szczelności się nie uzyska. Koniecznie musi być taka kosmiczna technologia?

----------


## wbbmzg

Nie mam żadnych kosmicznych technologii. Taśm akustycznych czy na butylu.
Sprawdziłem tylko dwa kleje dedykowane do folii. Zależy mi na szczelności budynku bo muszę spełnić wymagania dopłat z NFOŚiu.
Jak według Ciebie zachować szczelność połączenia sufit ściana dla sufitów w 100% podwieszanych?
Na akrylu między płytą a ścianą? :jaw drop:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A jaka to ma być szczelność? Paro czy wiatro szczelność? I jedną i drugą szczelność uzyskasz klejąc do profila UD taśmę akustyczną lub taśmę butylową.  A folię przyklej do profila UD taśmą coromix firmy Corotop i masz 100% szczelności i wiatro i paro. A swoją drogą to jaka nieszczelność występuje gdy nie zastosuje się ani taśmy akustycznej ani taśmy butylowej? Będzie tam dziura na palec? Jakaś szczelina? Będzie tamtędy wiać czy co?

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Czy dobrze rozumiem że folie cormix kleimy od góry profila UD a folie akustyczną miedzy ścianą a częścią przyległą profila do ściany?? Tak jak na rys?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy dobrze rozumiem że folie cormix kleimy od góry profila UD a folie akustyczną miedzy ścianą a częścią przyległą profila do ściany?? Tak jak na rys?


A folię dajesz od góry? Bo jeśli pod płyty od dołu to folię klei się do profila od dołu

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Dziekuje za pomoc. Poprawiłem rys  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dziekuje za pomoc. Poprawiłem rys


Ok. już lepiej.  :wink: 

...jeszcze sprawa nazewnictwa. Folia to folia. Taśma akustyczna to rodzaj taśmy samoprzylepnej z gąbki. Gąbka podobna (lub identyczna) z tą stosowaną w chłodnictwie - taśma neoprenowa. Coromix jest taśmą dwustronną do klejenia folii do profili, muru, belek drewnianych itp.  A do sklejania na zakładach brytów folii dobra jest taśma jednostronna Coromix. Coromix i Corofix firmy Corotop to dobre, mocne taśmy. Warte swojej ceny.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

No tak wszystko jasne. Pozostaje jedynie wybranie dobrej paroizolacji.... Czesze to forum i wygrywają folie z ALU, rozumiem że o gramaturze ok 150g/m2, tu ceny idą wykładniczo w górę.... Rom masz jakiegoś faworyta wśród paroizolacji?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> apropo klejenia folii do ściany (już otynkowanej) to przetestowałem dwa materiały:
> Illbruck OT300 chwalony w dzienniku domku nad Odrą. Kolor biały. 
> 
> DenBraven MontageFix-F. Kolor zielony. 
> 
> Ściany mam w dwóch materiałach:
> Cementowo-wapienny Baumit MPI25
> Załącznik 297473Załącznik 297474
> 
> ...


jak bardzo potrzebujesz kleju to sprawdź jeszcze to:







Przy paroregulatorze proclima się sprawdzało. Nie wiem jak się klei do folii PP.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No tak wszystko jasne. Pozostaje jedynie wybranie dobrej paroizolacji.... Czesze to forum i wygrywają folie z ALU, rozumiem że o gramaturze ok 150g/m2, tu ceny idą wykładniczo w górę.... Rom masz jakiegoś faworyta wśród paroizolacji?


Jedna z najlepszych to Isover Stopair. szerokości 2,7 i 3.0m a przez to wychodzi mniej łączeń. Cena około 2.30zł/m2
Zwykła żółta z atestem np. marma - 2m szerokości to wydatek około 1.30-1.60zł/m2
No i folie z napylonym aluminium. - 1.5m szerokości (tylko!!!) i ceny od 2zł/m2 do??? Widziałem taką za 9zł/m2

Paroregulatory to wydatek około 8-15zł/m2

----------


## surgi22

A jak ma się ten Soudal do DeBravena  bo cena w zasadzie identyczna ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A jak ma się ten Soudal do DeBravena  bo cena w zasadzie identyczna ?


Nie wiem bo denbravena nie testowałem. Zresztą takie cuda to robię  tylko sporadycznie. Typowa guma na gumę.

----------


## surgi22

Dziekuję .

----------


## wbbmzg

> folię przyklej do profila UD taśmą coromix firmy Corotop i masz 100% szczelności i wiatro i paro.


Nie byłbym tego tak pewien  :sick: 

Swoją drogą ciekawe jak Twoim sposobem skutecznie uszczelniasz narożniki...  :bye: 

Apropo taśm dwustronnych to porównywałem:
coromix firmy Corotop
Eurovent DUO
DUOTEC ze sklepu folnet.pl

Wygrała Eurovent Duo...




> ...swoją drogą to jaka nieszczelność występuje gdy nie zastosuje się ani taśmy akustycznej ani taśmy butylowej? Będzie tam dziura na palec? Jakaś szczelina? Będzie tamtędy wiać czy co?


Oczywiście że będzie wiać nawet jak nie będzie dziury na palec tylko taka na igłę w kilku miejscach i po długości...

Folie żółtą z atestem 0,2mm w hurtowni można dostać za około 0,85zł/m2. Według mnie jest w zupełności wystarczająca.

ps. nie dostałem tego SOUDALA do folii na czas i nie przetestowałem

Mam też inne zdanie co do sklejania folii na zakładach. Uważam, że taśma dwustronna Eurovent DUO jest niezastąpiona. Ma swoją grubość i jest żelowa. Zakłady klei się na profilu. Całość jest później dociskana przez płytę. Tu nie ma mocnych żeby była jakaś nieszczelność...

Ceny klejów to około:
OT300 600ml 26zł
Den Braven 300ml 23zł
SOUDAL 310ml 26zł (nie testowałem)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie byłbym tego tak pewien 
> 
> Swoją drogą ciekawe jak Twoim sposobem skutecznie uszczelniasz narożniki... 
> 
> Apropo taśm dwustronnych to porównywałem:
> coromix firmy Corotop
> Eurovent DUO
> DUOTEC ze sklepu folnet.pl
> 
> ...


Hmm... na igłę... Czyli teoria balonika. Jedna dziurka i cała ta para wodna nic innego nie będzie robiła tylko z gwizdem będzie przeciskała się przez tą szczelinę? A jak masz zamiar rozwiązać sprawę paru tysięcy dziur w paroizolacji zrobionych przez wkręty? Na  obecnej budowie poszło przeszło 7tys wkrętów! To 7000 dziur!!! A co sądzisz o tym że producenci wełny mineralnej (np. Rockwool) i ekofibru w ogóle nie zalecają a wręcz odradzają stosowanie paroizolacji? jak to się ma do Twojego ortodoksyjnego podejścia do paroizolacji? Uważasz że inżynierowie z takiej firmy jak Rockwool mylą się? A co z foliami już fabrycznie dziurawymi czyli paroregulatorami? Dajesz folię z dolnej półki, taką trochę lepszą niż do okrywania mebli przed malowaniem (85groszy za m!) ale stosujesz kosmiczne dodatki takie jak taśmy żelowe... 

...a znane jest Ci prawo fizyki według którego latem para wodna ma odwrotny ciąg? czyli zamiast z pomieszczenia na zewnątrz to chce wejść od zewnątrz do pomieszczenia? Napotykając na przeszkodę w postaci szczelnej folii zaczyna się wykraplać i zawilgaca wełnę? dlatego niektórzy dają paroregulator za ciężkie pieniądze. Ostatnio kładłem taki za 10zł/m2 On ze swej natury jest przepuszczalny... To dopiero był drogi "wkręt" inwestora!

----------


## wbbmzg

Teoria Blower Door Test. Tam gdzie mozna nieszczelnosci sie minimalizuje. Wzdluz  profili w miejscu wkretow jest przyklejona tasma DUO. Jest gruba i zelowa. Jak wkret ja przewierci to plyta dociska i calosc jest wystarczajaco szczelna.
Folia nie jest najtansza. To zwykla zolta z atestem 0,2mm ktora dostalem w dobrej cenie. Taka sama mozesz kupic za 1,2zl/m2 albo i wiecej.. Mozna dac tansza typ200  :wink:  z tym ze tam nie ma gwarancji grubosci.
Co do wilgoci wewnatrz - od tego jest wentylacja mechaniczna.
Co do wilgoci na zewnatrz to problem o ktorym mowisz dotyczy zwlaszcza skosow, pelnego deskowania z papa i slabej wentylacji miejsc nad ociepleniem.
Folie musialem dac szczelna bo w przyszlosci planuje wykorzystac poddasze jako uzytkowe. 
Dalbym taka za 10zl za m2 to dopiero mialbym problem z wilgocia...
Ps. Po co cytujesz post jak odpowiadasz bezposrednio pod nim?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (..)
> Co do wilgoci wewnatrz - od tego jest wentylacja mechaniczna.
> Co do wilgoci na zewnatrz to problem o ktorym mowisz dotyczy zwlaszcza skosow, pelnego deskowania z papa i slabej wentylacji miejsc nad ociepleniem.
> Folie musialem dac szczelna bo w przyszlosci planuje wykorzystac poddasze jako uzytkowe. 
> Dalbym taka za 10zl za m2 to dopiero mialbym problem z wilgocia...
> Ps. Po co cytujesz post jak odpowiadasz bezposrednio pod nim?


Dobrze jest cytować bo jak ktoś się wciśnie z odpowiedzią to wtedy nie wiadomo o co chodzi, a po drugie jak ktoś usunie post to właśnie w cytacie zostaje ślad.

Jesli chodzi o odwrócenie prężności pary w kierunku do pomieszczenia to takie zjawisko występuje latem. Zimą para z pomieszczenia chce wydostać się na zewnątrz. By nie zawilgocić wełny daje się folię. Folia jest opóźniaczem. Nigdy nie będzie na 100% szczelna dla pary ale szczątkową ilość - ta która przejdzie przez tą nieszczęsną szczelinę na igłę itp - dalej jest odprowadzona poprzez wełnę, szczelinę wentylacyjną lub membranę do atmosfery. Folia zatrzyma na tyle dużo pary że wełna nie zawilgoci się.  Ale latem zjawisko się odwraca. Para większą prężność ma na zewnątrz i wnika - a raczej che wniknąć do środka pomieszczenia. I napotyka szczelną folię. Następuje letnie zawilgocenie wełny. Oczywiście wartości tego zawilgocenia są bardzo małe, wręcz pomijalne ale "uczuleni" na to inwestorzy by to zjawisko złagodzić stosują paroregulatory. Dlatego wymyślili folię za 10zł/m2 A że cena wysoka? Pewnie wyszli ze założenia że normalny inwestor jej nie kupi a nawiedzony wyda każde pieniądze by ją mieć.

Ale z tego co widzę to nie chodzi o paroszczelność tylko o test szczelności - Blower Door Test.  Jak wiatr przenika przez płytę g-k? jak wiatr przenika przez szpachlówkę? Jak wiatr przenika przez akryl w narożniku???  Bo przecież  blower door test to pompowanie budynku powietrzem i pomiar ile tego powietrza uciekło. Więc którędy to powietrze ma uciekać? Jedyne miejsce dla powietrza to widzę przy przepustach czyli kable i wentylacja. Ewentualnie rury od napowietrzana kanalizacji. jeszcze raz powtarzam - żaden wiatr nie przedostanie się przez płytę g-k, żadem wiatr nie przedostanie się przez szpachlówkę spoinową przy ścianie jeśli będzie jeszcze to wszystko uszczelnione akrylem! Akryl jest szczelny dla wiatru!  Płyta g-k jest przezroczysta dla pary wodnej. Dla pary jest minimalnym opóźniaczem i para przelatuje przez nią jak przez sitko ale nie powietrze. A w blower door test chodzi właśnie o powietrze. Dla mnie to pomieszanie pojęć. paroszczelność to co innego i wiatroszczelność to też co innego.

----------


## marcin_74a

istnieja specjalne kleje dp paroizolacji . producent: knauf ,isover itp.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Dziś poruszę inny problem dot klejenia paroizolacji. Mianowicie zakładając że buduję sufit podwieszany na konstrukcji krzyżowej do tego przyklejam paroizolacje ( tak powlekaną z warstwą aluminium) oraz dwie warstwy płyt GKF. I teraz problemo primo: Chciałbym w tym suficie umieścić pkt świetlne, coś na kształt halogenów (jak na rys) oraz 4 głośniki sufitowe. Montaż jednego i drugiego wymaga doprowadzenia przewodu sygnałowego/zasilania (to nie problem- taśma corotop  :wink: ) oraz pozostawienia miejsca na ich instalację. Zostawiając otwory w płycie GK docieramy do paroizolacji... i właśnie. Co dalej?? Zrobienie otworu wielkości średnicy głośnika czy źródła światła nie wchodzi w grę. Czy macie jakieś pomysły jak wytworzyć rodzaj czapki / wklęśnięcia w paroizolacji by pomieścić coś co wchodzi mocno w głąb zabudowy??

----------


## Rom-Kon

...docieramy do paroizolacji i jak większość możemy ją przedziurawić na wylot (raczej nie wskazane) albo zamontować - zrobić puszkę.

Puszka pod "halogen" LED denko z folii. Pod zwykły halogen trzeba denko zrobić z materiału odpornego na wyższą temperaturę.



Tak to wygląda po foliowaniu



A pod głośnik puszka zrobiona z wiaderka - tu z wiaderka po kwaszonej kapuście  :wink: 



Cały album   tu na moim Facebooku

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Bardzo dziękuje za tak dokładne rozjaśnienie tematu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jak lampki są prostokątne to można zamiast rury czy wiaderka zastosować doniczki - skrzynki balkonowe. Tylko trzeba uważać bo żarówki typu GU10 razem z oprawką mają 9cm wysokości więc od podstawy płyty do dna skrzynki musi być 9cm. Niższe są żarówki na 12V np. oprawka typu MR ale nawet jak będzie to LED to napięcie musi być 12V czyli żarówka za transformatorem.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Dziś z innej strony. Stojąc przed wyborem paroizolacji z AL markowej (np Dorrken) a paro regulatora. Rozumiem że Al da mi te magiczne odbicie z ogrzewania podłogowego a paroregulator ułatwi wymianę pary dla różnych pór roku. Sprzedawcy robią taki mętlik w głowie że naprawdę nie wiadomo co wybrać??

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dziś z innej strony. Stojąc przed wyborem paroizolacji z AL markowej (np Dorrken) a paro regulatora. Rozumiem że Al da mi te magiczne odbicie z ogrzewania podłogowego a paroregulator ułatwi wymianę pary dla różnych pór roku. Sprzedawcy robią taki mętlik w głowie że naprawdę nie wiadomo co wybrać??


Tak. Dobrze stwierdziłeś. Da Ci MAGICZNE odbicie....  A sprzedawcy? No cóż... są pod tym względem dobrze szkoleni by przekonać Cię że istnieje MAGICZNE odbicie. Zawsze lepiej mieć 20% zysku z MAGICZNE odbijającej folii za 2000zł niż 20% ze zwykłej za 120zł  :wink: 

...gdyby istniało to MAGICZNE odbicie i miało jakąś sensowną wartość to zamiast upierdliwej i drogiej wełny dawalibyśmy pod profile tanie w produkcji lustra. Nawet polerowane blachy. A tak dajemy tą upierdliwą wełnę.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Czyli skłaniasz się do paroregulatorów?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czyli skłaniasz się do paroregulatorów?


Paroregulator? Czyli podziurawiona folia? Nie. Ja jestem za normalną paroizolacją. Im mniej pary przedostanie się przez płyty do wełny tym lepiej. Wiadomo że kładąc folię nigdy nie uzyskamy 100% szczelności. Dążymy do ideału ale nigdy go nie osiągniemy. A paroregulator? Już z natury jest przepuszczalny. Tak, wiem że latem odwraca się to zjawisko i wilgoć chce wniknąć do środka ale jest to na tyle małe zjawisko że nie jest szkodliwe. Latem nie grozi że wełna nasiąknie wodą. To jest totalna bzdura. A śladowe ilości wody - nawet jeśli rzeczywiście zamieni się w kondensat w co osobiście bardzo wątpię - to te śladowe ilości wody które powstaną w samo południe gorącego lata to wieczorem jak temperatura spadnie spokojnie odparują. Wtedy już fizyka wymusi migrację pary na zewnątrz. Wszystko wraca do normy czyli od wewnątrz na zewnątrz.

A cena paroregulatorów jest niewspółmierna do produktu. Cena jest porównywalna do najlepszych membram dachowych. Tyle że taka membrana jest wystawiona na bardzo niesprzyjające warunki bo jest praktycznie na zewnątrz. A paroregulator nie musi być ani odporny mechanicznie - siedzi bezpieczny pod płytą, nie nie jest wystawiony na warunki zewnętrzne. Siedzi sobie pod płytą w umiarkowanym ciepełku przez cały rok. I co? ta niby inteligentna membrana warta jest 10zł/m2?

Bo trwałość zwykłej folii... dzizus! Ludzie! Walczymy z reklamówkami jednorazowymi bo rozkład ich to 10.000lat a Wy się obawiacie że za 50lat ta folia zniknie wam z poddasza???  dzyn, dzyn... pobudka drodzy Inwestorzy!

...są ludzie którzy bardzo chcą wydawać pieniądze. I nie można im tego zabronić. Wierzą w oddychanie ścian więc dają 2x droższą wełnę elewacyjną gdy inni "nieświadomi" dają w to miejsce tańszy styropian. Miałem już do czynienia z różnymi Inwestorami...  tylko dlaczego później narzekają że wydali milion na budowę... no cóż... sąsiad wydał tylko 200 tysięcy. I też będzie mieszkał przez 30-40lat. A dom jeden czy drugi jeśli nie będzie konserwowany to za 10lat zacznie się sypać. I ten za milion i ten za 200 tysięcy.

...jak już tak mnie wzięło to dam przykład z zeszłego roku. Inwestorka przyjechała na budowę i zauważyła że nie przykryłem wlotu wentylacji mechanicznej i parę kropek farby wpadło do rury. Stwierdziła że to szkodliwe, żebym uważał na to bo później szkodliwe wydzieliny z paru kropek tej farby przedostaną się do powietrza i stale tym będzie oddychać.... na moje pytanie co trzystoma metrami kwadratowymi wymalowanymi tą samą farbą na ścianach... czy one nie emitują? ...no cóż chciała błysnąć więc błysnęła   :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jak bardzo chcecie Szanowni Inwestorzy paroregulator to weźcie zwykłą folię PP i wałek kolczasy do zdzierania tapet. Dwa ruchy w te i wewte i macie paroregulator za 65groszy a nie za 10zł.m2  :wink:

----------


## CzarnyIwan

OK, właśnie takie odpowiedzi oczekiwałem. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam :popcorn:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Oszczędności nie można szukać w izolacji. Czy to przeciw wodnej czy  termicznej. Oszczędności nie szuka się w jakości, czy to materiałów czy w robociźnie. Ale we wszystkim należy mieć umiar bo do wróbla można wygarnąć z armaty ale po co?

Najlepsza paroizolacja to folia Isover Stopair. Kosztuje około 2.30zł. Teraz pewnie jeszcze droższa bo franuś oszalał a to folia ze Szwajcarii, gruba, jednorodna, praktycznie na 100% szczelna ale to chyba najdroższa folia paroizolacyjna. Marma z atestem to około 80groszy za metr. Folia metalizowana 3-4zł/m2.  A paroregulator najtańszy to 8zł/m2!

----------


## wbbmzg

Na pewno masz wiedzę wykonawczą więc zastanów się czasem nad tym co piszesz...



> Płyta g-k jest przezroczysta dla pary wodnej. Dla pary jest minimalnym opóźniaczem i para przelatuje przez nią jak przez sitko ale nie powietrze. A w blower door test chodzi właśnie o powietrze. Dla mnie to pomieszanie pojęć. paroszczelność to co innego i wiatroszczelność to też co innego.


Jak odetnę się szczelnie folią tak jak to opisywałem, a Ty poddawałeś w wątpliwość to mam paroszczelność i wiatroszczelność załatwione jedną powłoką. O to przecież chodzi w izolacji... Nie wiem czy słyszałeś - wszędzie o tym trąbią.
Nie da się szczelnie odciąć akrylem i szpachlówką  :big lol: 

Niektórymi wypowiedziami to nawet rozwalasz  :sad:  Lepiej już wcale nie dawać tej folii - jak to pisałeś zresztą w poprzednich postach i zaufać gościom od wełny... Oni przecież się znają...



> Jak bardzo chcecie Szanowni Inwestorzy paroregulator to weźcie zwykłą folię PP i wałek kolczasy do zdzierania tapet. Dwa ruchy w te i wewte i macie paroregulator za 65groszy a nie za 10zł.m2





> Wiadomo że kładąc folię nigdy nie uzyskamy 100% szczelności.


Tak jak to podałeś w swoim przepisie to na pewno  :yes: 
Ja starałem się zminimalizować to zjawisko klejeniem folii do muru. Po teście Blower Door wyszło tylko jedno miejsce na szerokości 1m na 172m2 parterówki
Wiadomo - jak wiatroszczelne to i paroszczelne. Lepiej paroizolacji nie sprawdzisz. Test był wykonywany na przykręconych płytach, bez szpachlowania, akrylu i Twojej szpachlówki.




> Walczymy z reklamówkami jednorazowymi bo rozkład ich to 10.000lat


To dziwne bo mnie uczyli o 300-400latach dla PP o tej grubości. Trzeba też pamiętać, że rozkład to nie wszystko. Patrz na elastyczność i kruchość na przestrzeni lat...

Rozwiązania apropo halogenów i głośników fajne - zapożyczę - dzięki

----------


## Rom-Kon

Boże! Ty patrzysz i nie grzmisz!!! 

...jeszcze raz. Paroszczelność to co innego niż wiatroszczelność!!!   Blower door test to test wiatroszczelności!!! Czyli że jest szczelne dla przepływu powietrza! Wiesz co to jest goretex? Membrana nie przepuszczalna dla powietrza ale mocno przepuszczalna dla wody.  Przyklej taką na poddaszu - bez płyt. Uszczelnij przy ścianach i zrób test. Będzie zerowa przepuszczalność dla powietrza. Test wyjdzie dobrze. Ale dla wody-pary wodnej ta membrana będzie przepuszczalna i możesz zawilgocić wełnę! Tak trudno zrozumieć rozgraniczenie paroszczelności i wiatroszczelności? I czy tak trudno zrozumieć że jak położę płyty bez folii to uzyskam całkowitą WIATROIZOLACJĘ? Trudno zrozumieć że poddasze wykończone samą płytą (na gotowo) przejdzie ten test? 

Druga sprawa... może wyślesz swoją wiedzę  do działu technicznego firmy Rockwool? Bo wyraźnie oni tam mają ludzi z łapanki... pewnie spod budki z piwem. Bo jak inaczej jeśli wyraźnie w zaleceniach mają "paroizolacja w postaci folii PP jest wymagana w pomieszczeniach o podwyższonej wilgotności tj, w łazienkach, pralniach, suszarniach itp. W innych pomieszczeniach nie jest wymagana". No takie bzdury propagują!  I to taka firma jak Rockwool!

Następna sprawa. Folia PP...  no fakt. Po 400latach straci swoją elastyczność i zacznie się rwać na strzępy... pod płytą.

Gdyby ta para wodna w małych ilościach była tak szkodliwa to firma Rockwool nie dopuszczałaby nawet do myśli by nie dawać paroizolacji. To samo przy ekofibrze. tak samo nie powstałaby membrana "trochę" przepuszczalna zwana paroregulatorem.

Wiem że trzeba dorobić ideologię do swoich własnych "wkrętów".  Nie powinienem dać się sprowokować bo wiara w niektóre rzeczy opiera się o dogmat. A z dogmatem się nie dyskutuje. W dziewictwo trzeba uwierzyć bo taki jest dogmat. To nic że przeczy zdrowemu rozsądkowi - tak jest i już! Jak już o dogmaty zahaczyłem to idź do wątku o oddychaniu ścian. tam wierzą że cudownym panaceum na wszelaką chorość jest oddychanie ścian. Wszystkie przegrody budowlane muszą oddychać a Ty właśnie swoje poddasze udusiłeś reklamówką! To tak jakbyś założył torbę foliową na głowę! ...stwierdzasz że to bzdura? To idź i im to powiedz! Tam też jest wiara w dogmaty. Odnajdziesz sobie równych tyle że z przeciwnym znakiem  :wink:  Oni też tak jak Ty "wkręcili" coś sobie i wydają ciężkie pieniądze by siebie pod tym względem uszczęśliwić. 

....zapytałem znajomego magistra inżyniera ze specjalnością wentylacja i klimatyzacja dlaczego się nie udziela tu na forum w wątkach o wentylacji. Odpowiedział mi że zaczął ale po paru postach odpuścił sobie bo  stwierdził że jeden głupiec więcej zaprzeczy niż stu filozofów udowodni. Jak zobaczył jakie "jazdy" mają niektórzy ludzie to on po polibudzie nie czuł się na siłach by to tłumaczyć... i tym miłym akcentem chciałbym zakończyć tą naszą dyskusję nad szczelnością basenu - sorry poddasza.

ps. zawsze jeszcze można to poprawić. Na płyty dać lepik na gorąco i przykleić papę termozgrzewalną. To już na pewno będzie 100% szczelności  :wink:

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> ps. zawsze jeszcze można to poprawić. Na płyty dać lepik na gorąco i przykleić papę termozgrzewalną. To już na pewno będzie 100% szczelności


Rom a przy lepiku i papie to konstrukcja krzyżowa czy prosta?   :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom a przy lepiku i papie to konstrukcja krzyżowa czy prosta?


...większe obciążenia więc krzyżowa i do tego 2x płyta. A że papa jest palna - lepik zresztą też  to bezapelacyjnie musi być system fire!

----------


## wbbmzg

Widzę, że bardzo pobieżnie czytasz to co piszę już od samego początku i strasznie się urażasz jak Ci wytykam...

*Po pierwsze*
Sprawdziłem pare materiałów do klejenia folii i paroizolacji do muru i się tym podzieliłem wskazując najlepsze z testowanych.

*Po drugie*
nie odcinam "reklamówką" poddasza tylko sufity poziome w parterówce... Nie doczytałeś. Z resztą to i tak niewielka różnica, bo dla poddasza z membraną paroprzepuszczalną pod dachówką należałoby zrobić tak samo. Wszędzie - nie tylko w łazience. I nie mam zamiaru wkładać głowy do foliowej reklamówki  :smile: 

*Po trzecie*
wentylację mam wymuszoną więc nic mi nie musi oddychać ścianami tak jak to było w budynkach starszych z wentylacją grawitacyjną...
i ps. nie wierzę w dogmaty. Sprawdzam, testuję, wybieram najlepsze i zarazem wystarczające rozwiązanie starając się nie przesadzać z kosztami za materiały

*Po czwarte*
podnosząc szczelność budynku poprawiam wydajność rekuperacji likwidując lewe powietrze.
W surowym stanie mam n50 na poziomie 0,6 bez szpachlówki, akrylu i grama farby więc wykańczając wnętrza spodziewam się jeszcze lepszego wyniku.

Cytat z materiałów Krajowej Agencji Poszanowania Energii:



> Uzyskanie niskich wartości n50 nie jest łatwe i wymaga poprawnego rozwiązania detali konstrukcyjnych na etapie projektowym i ich starannego wykonania na etapie budowy. Projektując przebieg i rozwiązanie szczelnych powłok w budynku należy pamiętać, że powinny one w sposób
> ciągły i nieprzerwany otaczać całą część ogrzewaną budynku. Szczególnie istotne są połączenie poszczególnych powłok ze sobą, np. na styku ściany zewnętrznej i dachu skośnego. W tych miejscach trzeba zastosować rozwiązania gwarantujące trwale szczelne połączenie, które są jednocześnie proste do wykonania i niedrogie. Najlepsze efekty uszykuje się stosując połączenia klejone


*Po piąte*
Uważam, że rozwiązania, które proponujesz z uszczelnianiem szpachlówką i akrylem nie zapewnią po czasie ani wiatroszczelności ani paroszczelności. Niedoskonałe są zwłaszcza narożniki o które Cię pytałem, a Ty nie odpowiedziałeś jak je rozwiązujesz.

Kolejny cytat z Krajowej Agencji Poszanowania Energii:



> Nieszczelności nie wolno eliminować przez dodanie kolejnej warstwy szczelnej przed lub za warstwą właściwą, np. układnie na niedokładnie poklejonej folii paroszczelnej płyt gipsowo kartonowych. Ustalając lokalizację powłoki szczelnej w przegrodzie należy pamiętać, że opór dyfuzyjny powinien być największy do strony wewnętrznej i maleć w kierunku zewnętrznym. Powłoka szczelna powietrznie zazwyczaj pełni jednocześnie rolę warstwy paroszczelnej, dlatego musi znajdować się od strony wewnętrznej, przez warstwą izolacji.


*Po szóste*
Załatwiam folią PP wiatroszczelność i paroszczelność równocześnie i nigdzie nie napisałem, że jedno i drugie to to samo.
Nigdzie nie pisałem też o goretexach - to Twoja nadinterpretacja i zboczenie tematu.

*Po siódme*
Polecam poczytać trochę o wpływie szczeliny w przegrodzie na zawilgocenie konstrukcji i wełny - masz tu przykład igły na większej długości o którą się czepiałeś


*Po ósme*
Podeślij link do tematu temu koledze o którym pisałeś - no chyba, że się wstydzisz tego co tu napisałeś

*Po dziewiąte*
po 400latach folii PP już nie ma - nie po 10tys lat jak to już wcześniej pisałeś. Dobra PP elastyczność traci już po kilkunastu latach.
...a z tym lepikiem już przesadziłeś - chciałbyś tym oddychać?

Pozdrawiam
mgr inż Politechniki Wrocławskiej  :smile:

----------


## CzarnyIwan

*Po dziesiąte*



> mgr inż Politechniki Wrocławskiej


 :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ok. A teraz podsumowanie. Niuanse które tu zaprezentowałeś są mi doskonale znane bo chce byś na czasie więc trochę grzebię po internecie... czasem stwierdzam że internet zakreślił już trzecie koło - ale to tak na marginesie. 

I nadal uważam że mylisz pojęcia wiatroizolacja i paroizolacja... i nie do końca rozumiesz co tak dokładnie sprawdza blower door test. I że ten test nie ma nic wspólnego ze szczelnością dla pary wodnej.

Ale mam zasadnicze pytanie. Co dała ta szczególna dbałość o paro i wiatro szczelność? Co by się takiego złego stało gdyby ta folia nie była przyklejona. Już nie wspominam o wiatroszczelności bo to zapewniają płyty i ten akryl w narożnikach. A można dać taśmy wywinięte na ścianę - jak nie są tynki cem-wap to można wywinąć taśmy na ścianę. To jest 100% szczelności dla przepływu powietrza. Ale wracając co takiego tragicznego by się stało? Teoria balonika mówi że jeśli będzie jedna mała dziurka to cała ta woda w powietrzu właśnie tą dziurką będzie wydostawać się na zewnątrz.. tak mówi teoria balonika. Zresztą bardzo popularna tu na forum. Chyba Szanownemu Panu nie muszę wyjaśniać że ta teoria jest błędna - ale to jeden z dogmatów budowlanych. Drugi dogmat mówi że jeśli ma być paroizolacja która nie ma 100% szczelności to lepiej gdyby jej nie było - wynika to z teorii balonika.  A co rzeczywiście się stanie jak będzie ta nieszczęsna dziurka w paroizolacji? Dom się zawali po 10latach użytkowania? A może jakaś inna tragedia? Czy mi się wydaje czy też na to pytanie będzie odpowiedź "NIC".  Nic się nie stanie! Dom przeżyje spokojnie trzy wojny w tym dwie światowe! Ta odrobina wilgoci która przedostanie się przez paroizolację nigdy mu nie zaszkodzi. Małe pytanie do mag. inż. Jest dziurka. Para przepływa. jak ona się rozchodzi w wełnie? Jak to wygląda? A no wygląda jak trójkąt (dokładnie stożek ścięty)  a rozchodzi się w kącie 60* . No i zadanie: dziurka od nietrafionego wkręta ma średnicę 3mm (mniejszą ale co tam) a grubość wełny to 25cm. Jaka będzie podstawa tego stożka? Na jakiej powierzchni ta para się rozejdzie? Jakie będzie nasycenie parą na końcu wełny? Jest się o co bić? Czy może jest to tylko rozważanie czysto akademickie - ot po prostu z czegoś tą magisterkę trzeba pisać...  czyli znów sprowadza się do zapytania a co się stanie? Odpowiedź - NIC! ...no jedno się stanie - wydatek pieniędzy na coś co nie ma większego znaczenia. Stosując standardową metodę spowalniamy parę na tyle że nie jest ona groźna dla więźby.  Domy 90% inwestorów są gorzej izolowane niż ja tu zaprezentowałem i ci Inwestorzy będą żyli długo i szczęśliwie w całkowitej nieświadomości... zejdą z tego świata i domy zostawią nawet wnukom. I nic z nimi się nie będzie dziać!  A jak zacznie więźba gnić to będzie przez to że woda opadowa z zewnątrz się dostała a nie od środka!  Taka przesadna dbałość jest wymysłem chorej wyobraźni w której lęgną się upiory wyimaginowanych zagrożeń. 

...a znajomy mag. inż. stwierdził: z czegoś trzeba pisać magisterkę...  :wink:  Ciekawe z czego Ty pisałeś i jakie bzdurne - nic nie znaczące wywody badałeś. "Wpływ promieniowania kosmicznego na trwałość pokrycia dachu z papy termozgrzewalnej na welonie szklanym i sposoby ochrony przed tym promieniowaniem". A może: "Erozja metalu spowodowana laminarnym i  turbulentnym przepływem powietrza w instalacjach wentylacji mechanicznej".
jakby się dobrze przypatrzeć tym tematom to one nie są takie bzdurne bo te zjawiska naprawdę istnieją!!!

----------


## wbbmzg

*Rom-Kon* - żeby było jasne - chylę przed Tobą czoła bo masz na pewno sporą wiedzę wykonawczą i więcej widziałeś.
Mimo tego widzę, że nie stąpasz twardo po ziemi....
Chłopaki od sufitów też się mnie pytali po co to panu (6/6 ekip), wszystko poddawali w wątpliwość bo "tak się przecież nie robi"... (klejenie folii na zakładach i do muru) Nie wiedzieli też nigdy dmuchawy w drzwiach i profesjonalnego testu.
Mimo tego wszystkiego byli w stanie bardzo starannie wykonać swoją pracę. Wyszedł im tylko metr nieszczelności na 172m^2.
Wzywanie Boga też Ci nic nie pomoże... Ku przestrodze
Twój upór maniaka przypomina mi parę osób na tym forum, w tym brzęczkowskiego na czele mimo tego, że znasz kolejność układania izolacji i termoizolacji. On też w wielu rzeczach ma rację, ale w kilku się myli.

Widzę w Tobie też wizjonera zapowiadającego wojny światowe  :stir the pot:  idzie się bać

Ku Twojej wiadomości po raz kolejny - doskonale rozróżniam i jestem świadom różnic jeżeli chodzi o wiatroszczelność i paroizolację. Wiem też do czego służy test blower door.

Tam gdzie są nieszczelności lub istnieje duże ryzyko ich wystąpienia trzeba je eliminować - *na stałe* - a nie na jakiś czas akrylem i szpachlą  :bash:  Wywinięcie taśmy klejącej na mur (nawet dobrej), które proponujesz jest bardziej skuteczne niż akryl i szpachla, ale mniej niż klejenie folii do muru bezpośrednio za pomocą odpowiedniego kleju (tu się okazuje, że nie wszystkie są skuteczne)

Poza tym nie wolno dublować powłoki szczelnej - wydaje mi się, że powoli już do Ciebie dociera, ale bronisz się jeszcze tymi wkrętami.

Otóż - na nietrafionego wkręta *nie ma rady*, na nieszczelność przy murze i na zakładach folii *jest* i podałem w poprzednich postach jak można to wykonać.
Z resztą, żeby zapobiegać nietrafionym wkrętom wystarczy ołówek i staranność wykonawcy, ale jeżeli już się przydarzy to też jest sposób. Można to próbować podklejać od góry (patrz sufity poziome - jeżeli jest dostęp), bo przy skosach już trudniej  :wink: 

Piszesz raz wyśmiewając przytaczane przez siebie "dogmaty", a za chwilę się na nich opierasz sugerując, że lepiej nie dawać folii, a jeżeli dawać chociaż "po co" to lepiej nie kleić bo "po co"...



> Chyba Szanownemu Panu nie muszę wyjaśniać że ta teoria jest błędna - ale to jeden z dogmatów budowlanych. Drugi dogmat mówi że jeśli ma być paroizolacja która nie ma 100% szczelności to lepiej gdyby jej nie było - wynika to z teorii balonika


Ja widzę fakty i próbuję rozwiązać problemy - im bardziej szczelnie tym lepiej przy wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła.
Organizując szczelność sufitów przy użyciu folii PP załatwiłem też doskonale paroizolacje termoizolacji - niejako przy okazji w tym wypadku  :wink: 

Podsumowując wszystkie Twoje wątpliwości "po co" - *buduję dla siebie* - *NIE komuś* ot co

Tylko nie pisz "kto bogatemu zabroni" bo oszczędzam na czym tylko się da - albo inaczej - na czym tylko warto.

Pozdrawiam mając nadzieje nie wracać do zbędnej i zajmującej mi czas polemiki z Tobą....

ps. chyba dociera już do mnie dlaczego twój "znajomy" od wentylacji zrezygnował z udzielania się na forum



> ....zapytałem znajomego magistra inżyniera ze specjalnością wentylacja i klimatyzacja dlaczego się nie udziela tu na forum w wątkach o wentylacji. Odpowiedział mi że zaczął ale po paru postach odpuścił sobie bo stwierdził że jeden głupiec więcej zaprzeczy niż stu filozofów udowodni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Właśnie, skończmy tą polemikę bo i tak nie ma sensu. Jak ktoś bardzo chce sobie skomplikować życie to ja zabronić nie mogę. Sześć ekip? No cóż... ja nie będę siódmy bo jak wyczuwam nawiedzonego Inwestora to odmawiam robotę. Nie chce mi się znów tłumaczyć że wbijając co 15cm w krokwie papiaka do przytrzymania wełny nie osłabię konstrukcji więźby - miałem taką akcję na budowie! Słyszałem o Inwestorze który z różdżką badał materiały przywiezione z hurtowni czy nie promieniują... jeden z klientów z dawnych lat chciał ze mną rozmawiać o Bogu... inna panie klientka bardzo chciała bym został tatusiem zastępczym dla jej dwójki dzieci... różnych inwestorów i klientów (bo wcześniej w remontówce działałem) przeżyłem.  Wiem na co należy uważać i czego nie można pominąć a co można spokojnie odpuścić bo nie ma większego znaczenia. A producenci "wynalazków" mają całą armię ludzi wyspecjalizowanych we wciskaniu kitu. A inwestor to łyka jak żaba muł. Wełna ma tą zaletę że ma wysoką paroprzeuszczalność dlatego jest idealna na elewacje, Styropian ma tę zaletę że ma niską paroprzepuszczalność więc dlatego jest idealny na elewacje. Który producent - wełny czy styropianu kłamie?

A ten cały test za 3 lata to  o kant d... można rozbić bo jak Ci sparcieją uszczelki w oknach to nawet się nie zorientujesz że coś przenika.
...a propos szczelności. Masz śluzę w wiatrołapie? Bo przecież wchodząc lub wychodząc to tego "lewego" powietrza tak nałapiesz ze może zaszkodzić! Cały dzień będzie dobrze... nic nie wleci aż tu nagle żona wróci ze zakupów i jak wejdzie to będzie taka wymiana powietrza że przez cały tydzień takiej nie było! Uszczelki w oknach to mały pikuś! Martwisz się o szczelność przy profilu a tu taki babol! Drzwi! Pomyśl o śluzie póki jeszcze czas... stwierdzisz że odbiło mi i przesadzam? Tak samo ja patrzę na Ciebie jak mi wmawiasz że nie uszczelni się przewiewu pod profilem gipsem, taśmą spoinową wywiniętą na ścianę lub chociaż akrylem w narożniku.

Tak samo z termowizją. Termowizja jest potrzebna przy termomodernizacji domu - i do tego została stworzona . A nie przy budynku nowym. Co daje termowizja w nowym budynku? Mam rozumieć że jak ja dam ciała i gdzieś w kamerze się zaświeci to inwestor będzie chciał bym rwał płyty i uzupełniał? Że jak ciała dadzą elewaciarze od styropianu to też będą rwać styropian? Albo okna będzie wymieniać? Bzdura. Kamera została stworzona po to by widzieć gdzie trzeba zaizolować bo ciepło ucieka czyli przed remontem-termomodernizacją a nie po. Po termomodernizacji termowizję robią masochiści bo chcą się po umartwiać że tam mu coś  "świeci". Nic z tą wiedzą nie zrobi ale wie! Jeden z forumowiczów zrobił termowizję bo chciał zobaczyć czy termodyble  zdały egzamin... a gdyby nie zdały? To co? Wydłubywałby je ze styropianu? A gościu od kamerki? A wciska kit że jego usługa jest potrzebna - przecież z tego żyje. Tak samo cały ten cyrk ze świadectwami energetycznymi... na allegro można kupić nówkę sztukę nie śmiganą za 30zł. No ale jest papier i to z pieczątką!

A ja jak będę chciał zrobić test szczelności budynku to w jeden jesienny wietrzny dzień zrobię "obrzęd gromniczny" Adama Mk lub kupię kadzidełka - zamiast gromnicy i też się dowiem którędy pizga chłodem. Bez tego całego cyrku z wentylatorem w drzwiach   :wink:

----------


## stefan_ems

Świetnie się Was czyta chłopaki!
Nie żałujcie sobie  :big grin:  inni mogą tylko skorzystać.
Propos termowizji to jest jeszcze taka naturalna, całkowicie ZA DARMO.
Zdjęcie zrobione dziś.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Wracając do tematu wątku czy ktoś  może mi wyjaśnić jak prawidłowo przepuścić skrzynkę rozprężną (dokładnie jej wylot z kawałkiem rurki spiro) przez paro izolację. Czy skrzynkę można przykręcić do stelaża pod GK? Jak kleić do tego folię by folia i WM spełniały swoją właściwa role- nie odwrotnie. Czy kanały WM (typu flex) mogą leżeć na stelażu? Mam obecnie taką sytuację, chcę prawidłowo zamontować puszkę i przepuścić przejście od puszki do anemostatu.  :Confused:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wracając do tematu wątku czy ktoś  może mi wyjaśnić jak prawidłowo przepuścić skrzynkę rozprężną (dokładnie jej wylot z kawałkiem rurki spiro) przez paro izolację. Czy skrzynkę można przykręcić do stelaża pod GK? Jak kleić do tego folię by folia i WM spełniały swoją właściwa role- nie odwrotnie. Czy kanały WM (typu flex) mogą leżeć na stelażu? Mam obecnie taką sytuację, chcę prawidłowo zamontować puszkę i przepuścić przejście od puszki do anemostatu. 
> 
> 
> Załącznik 302837


Puszkę możesz osadzić na stelażu. Można dociąć dwa profile cd, położyć na ruszcie fufitu odwrócone o 180* tak by płaskim były do góry. Przytrzymać je czterema łącznikami krzyżowymi. Na to położyć puszkę i ją po prostu przykręcić do profili. By ograniczyć przenoszenie dźwięków możesz pod puszkę podłożyć kawałek pianki dylatacyjnej - takiej do posadzki. 

Przejście przez paroizolację - normalne czyli nie dla ekstremistów:
W paroizolacji wycina się dziurę i przewleka rurę. Ale że niestety dziura tak z ręki nigdy nie wyjdzie idealnie to bierze się kawałek folii  - taki kwadrat 30x30cm i mając za wzór kołnierz od anemostatu rysuje się na folii koło flamastrem. Koło od wewnętrznej strony kołnierza anemostatu Po wycięciu naciąga się tą folię na rurę - jeśli będzie dobrze wycięty otwór to będzie to bardzo ciężko wchodzić ale folia jest na tyle elastyczna że powinno pójść. Kwadrat okleja się na około taśmą. Przy montażu anemostatu a dokładniej kołnierza anemostatu można dodatkowo w szczelinę pomiędzy płytą a rurą na około wstrzyknąć jeszcze akryl z tuby. Dodatkowo to uszczelni.

A dla ekstremistów:
Po montażu anemostatu jak wyżej czyli do profili CD można dać jeszcze blachę. Blacha ocynkowana - pasek pomiędzy sąsiednimi profilami CD czyli najczęściej długi na 40cm a szerokości około 30cm. W nim wycinamy otwór na rurę. Ostry kant blachy zabezpieczamy oryginalną gumką do krawędzi blach - dostępne w sklepach internetowych. całość przykręcamy do sąsiednich profili za pomocą pchełek. Rurę w otworze blachy uszczelniamy np. klejem-masą uszczelniającą na bazie pliuretanu - dostępne w sklepach motoryzacyjnych. Na to folia paroizolacyjna. - połączenie na 100% szczelne

Wybór technologi zależy od Ciebie

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Ekstremistą nie jestem, wybieram opcję normalną. Dzięki

----------


## _artur_

witajcie..
mam parę pytań
- czym kleicie folię do profili na skosach?  taśmą dwustronną przyklejajc kawałki co jakieś 50 cm czy jakoś inaczej?
- czy paraizolację (aluminiową) lepiej poziomo czy pionowo na skosach kleić
- jak potewm sklejać folię na łączeniach? taśmą dwustronną czy jednostronną aluminiową?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> witajcie..
> mam parę pytań
> - czym kleicie folię do profili na skosach?  taśmą dwustronną przyklejajc kawałki co jakieś 50 cm czy jakoś inaczej?
> - czy paraizolację (aluminiową) lepiej poziomo czy pionowo na skosach kleić
> - jak potewm sklejać folię na łączeniach? taśmą dwustronną czy jednostronną aluminiową?


Folię po płaszczyźnie przyklejamy taśmą 2-stronną do wykładzin, najlepiej wzmocnioną na szmatce. inne nie chcą się dobrze trzymać. Do profili obwodowych przyklejam taśmą 2-stronną coromix a bryty folii sklejam taśmą 1-stronną corofix. To jedne z najmocniejszych taśm na rynku.
A jak kleić folię? Tak by było najmniej odpadu - sam zobaczysz jak lepiej.

----------


## _artur_

dzięki, a od dołu do wieńca? jakim specjalnym środkiem? bo zastanawiam się czy nie trzymałoby się na silikon sanitarny.. przecież klei się jak cholera i szczelność raczej będzie.. piszę o folii alu a nie PE.. sprawdzał ktoś.. u mnie w okolicy nikt nie słyszał o czymś tylko do klejenia folii w kartuszu..

----------


## stefan_ems

Witam.
Jako folię paroizolacyjną wykonawca proponuje DACHFOL ALU 110:

Czy mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić jak rozumieć >41,25 przy oporze dyfuzyjnym pary wodnej?
Pzdr.

----------


## chemical

Profil UD30 zamontowany przez taśmę akustyczną do ściany.
Profil ultrastil rigips ryflowany - chcę przykleić folię paroizolacyjną do UD30 ale taśmy dwustronne odpadają, bo nie spełnią swojej roli, co innego jak profil był by gładki.

Zostaje mi klej w kartuszu:
Den Braven MONTAGEFIX-F
Soudal vapourseal
DORKEN - Delta Tixx

wszystkie kauczukowe i  w okolicach 30zł za kartusz

znalazłem taki produkt
Uszczelniacz dekarski kauczukowy TYTAN za połowę tej ceny i dostępny w marketach
Czy ktoś stosował ? Gdzieś znalazłem, że można stosować wewnątrz.
Jaki klej jeszcze wziąć pod uwagę ?

Do klejenia brytów foli paroziolacyjnej alu - będę stosował  
http://folnet.pl/towar/tasma-aluminiowa-uszczelniajaca
doradca twierdził, że nic lepszego nie trzeba, a cena rozsądna

----------


## chemical

Dla potomnych :
- przetestowałem tytan nie trzyma w ogóle metalu i foli PE, ponadto jest trwale elastyczny

Chyba przekombinowałem ale ostatecznie zakupiłem :
Taśma aluminiowa uszczelniająca Wymiar: 75mm x 50m do klejenie brytów foli
BUTYLTEC - taśma dwustronna Wymiar: 15mm x 25mb do klejenia obwodowo foli do profila UD30 (dojechanie aż do ściany i zasłonięcie foli akustycznej)
STELTEC - dwustronna taśma do profili 50mm x 50mb Wymiar: 50mm x 50mb  do klejenia punktowo foli do profili nośnych CD
DORKEN - Delta Tixx Wymiar: 310ml  do uszczelniania miejsc trudno dostępnych (narożniki)

----------


## karolrudnicki

> A jaka to ma być szczelność? Paro czy wiatro szczelność? I jedną i drugą szczelność uzyskasz klejąc do profila UD taśmę akustyczną lub taśmę butylową.  A folię przyklej do profila UD taśmą coromix firmy Corotop i masz 100% szczelności i wiatro i paro. A swoją drogą to jaka nieszczelność występuje gdy nie zastosuje się ani taśmy akustycznej ani taśmy butylowej? Będzie tam dziura na palec? Jakaś szczelina? Będzie tamtędy wiać czy co?


no ale kołki chyba co 10-15cm  zycze powodzenia

----------


## Robinson74

> Dla zachowania szczelności budynku kleje folie do ściany - co w tym dziwnego?
> Klej idzie pod profil UD na ścianę i do tego przyklejana jest folia PE. Na to płyta GKB/GKBI.
> Sufity poziome. Parterówka


Mógłbyś to naszkicować? 




> A swoją drogą to jaka nieszczelność występuje gdy nie zastosuje się ani taśmy akustycznej ani taśmy butylowej? Będzie tam dziura na palec? Jakaś szczelina? Będzie tamtędy wiać czy co?


Nie chodzi o żadne wianie, tylko o to, żeby para nie przedostawała się najmniejszymi szczelinkami do wełny.

----------


## Tomek W

> Pozdrawiam Furmanowiczów i zaptuję:
> Czym przykleić folię paroizolacyjną polietylenową do ścian murowanych?
> Oczywiście chodzi o izolację poddasza użytkowego.
> Na forum spotkałem się z radą,aby kleić na klej butylowy ,ale producent (soudal) nie zaleca tego kleju do folii PE.
> Bardzo proszę o porade.


ROCKTECT MULTIKIT spokojnie powinien Ci złapac folie PE

----------

